# Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?



## AndreL (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich frage mich jetzt schon seid einigen Tagen 2 Dinge. 1. ob es stimmt das die Fänge auf den Kuttern in letzter Zeit (im Durchschnitt) so viel schlechter sind als vom Kleinboot aus.
Und 2. wenn dem so ist, wie sowas zustande kommt.

Darauf gekommen bin ich folgendermaßen, ersten liest man hier überwiegend von eher verhaltenen Fängen von den Kuttern aus und nahezu nichts von Kleinbootfängen, was ich zuerst so interpretiert habe das allegemein nicht viel geht. Das Selbe erzählten mir 2 Gerätehändler hier in HH, wobei mich einer als völlig verrückt erklärte als ich ihm erzählte das ich am Wochenende mit dem Boot los wollte.
Nun war das Ergebnis das wir am Sonntag hatten aber alles andere als verhalten oder schlecht, ganz im Gegenteil es war absolute Spitze. Viele Fische und vorallem auch echt gute Größen. Im Klarttext Sonntag haben wir mit 3 Mann in 5 Stunden 36 Dorsche zwischen 50-84cm mitgenommen und nur etwa 10 kleinere wieder zurückgesetzt. Dadurch motiviert haben wir Dienstag nochmal unser Glück versucht mit noch viel besserem Erfolg 71 Dorsche zwischen 50-78cm zusätzlich noch etwa 20 kleinere und eine Forelle von 51cm.
Wir haben noch mit dem Besitzer der Slipanlage gesprochen und einigen anderen Anglern, welche alle bestätigten das diese Fänge seid etwa 2-3 Wochen normal sind. 
Hat jemand eine Theorie zu dem Thema? Fahren die Kutter nun absichtlich Gebiete an die wenig, aber dafür den einen oder anderen Laichdorsch bringen oder erzählt einfach nur keiner etwas von guten Fängen..........

Wer einen GPS Track von der Tour haben möchte klickt HIER


----------



## BennyO (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

^Hört sich ja nach 2 super Touren an. Kann dazu leider auch nichts näheres sagen. Aber glückwunsch zu den Fänegen.



Gruß´BEnny


----------



## AndreL (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



Tyron schrieb:


> @ AndreL: Hast Post...



Ääää, nö, habe ich nicht......


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

klar hat man solche Traumtage ... (ich übrigends noch nicht so in den Maßen) .. aber oft genug halt auch nicht ... 
mir reichen auch immer schon 3-5 schöne Dorsche,  mit Glück etwas silber und ein schönen Tag auf der Ostsee #6


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

denke das das vielleicht auch mal so rum, dann auch wieder andersrum ist ....|kopfkrat
wenn die Dorsche sich im Flachwasser rumtummeln sind die Kleinbootfahrer im Vorteil - wenn weiter draußen räumen die aufm Kutter bestimmt besser ab ...


----------



## AndreL (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> klar hat man solche Traumtage ... (ich übrigends noch nicht so in den Maßen) .. aber oft genug halt auch nicht ...
> mir reichen auch immer schon 3-5 schöne Dorsche,  mit Glück etwas silber und ein schönen Tag auf der Ostsee #6



Hmmm,
also ehrlich gesagt war das vor 3-6 Jahren noch der Standard, allerdings nicht diese Größen.

Sicher reichen auch 5 schöne Dorsche, ich muß aber zugeben das ich lieber "etwas" mehr fange da ich auch sehr gerne Dorschfilet esse und das war in den letzten beiden Jahren leider sehr wenig da ich auch nicht mehr so oft loskomme.

Zu deinen Forellen,
die werden (sofern man gezielt drauf angelt vor Hohenfelde auch zurzeit in recht beachtlichen Stückzahlen und Grössen beim Schleppen gefangen. Aber das ist nicht mein Zielfisch, ich esse lieber Dorsch.....


----------



## Joschitier (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Wer momentan auf die Kutter geht, sollte schon gut angeln, bzw. Pilken können, da die Kutter momentan ja auf die etwas "größeren" gehen (auch wenn es die meisten Kapitäne nicht zugeben möchten).

Wir haben es jetzt an 3 Tagen mitverfolgen dürfen, wie abhängig man von seinen Nachbarn ist auf einem Kutter. Mir wurde am ersten Tag der Spaß verdorben, weil ich ständig vom Bug aus mit 4 bis 5 Schnüren gestresst wurde, die direkt vor mir rumdümpelten - Da ist nicht viel mit weit werfen und die Andrift zu 100% nutzen.

Am 2. Tag war ich dann endlich am Bug und konnte mein Ding durchziehen und siehe da, wenn keiner stört dann gehts - 8 Dorsche, einer davon 40 Pfund und 200g.

Viele angeln zu leicht oder zu schwer, man muss wissen wie die Drift, bzw. Unterströmung mit dem Pilker spielt. 

Die Leute, die dann Nix fangen schreiben dann meistens die Fangberichte, die vielleicht etwas subjektiv sind.

Am 20.02 z.b. liefen nur 90g Pilker wirklich gut in der Fahrrinne vor Dänemark. 75-80 war zu leicht, und bei 100g fühlte sich der Pilker nicht gut an. Ich hatte mit 90g halt genau das Maß der Dinge getroffen. Auch ist es wichtig auf die Anzahl der Beifänger zu achten - weniger ist manchmal mehr! Solo läuft der Pilker ja bekanntlich ganz anders als mit "Tannenbaum" oben drüber!

Ein "Profi" hat z.B. gesagt, es war ein schlechter Tag am 19.02. - er hatte aber 10 Dorsche und 2 waren über 20 Pfund. So subjektiv ist das empfinden der Menschen. Am besten ist es immer, wenn du Einheimische vor Ort fragst, die sich auskennen! In Foren werden meistens nicht alle Fänge und Tips Preis gegeben.

Gruß
Joschitier


----------



## melmac (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> klar hat man solche Traumtage ... (ich übrigends noch nicht so in den Maßen) .. aber oft genug halt auch nicht ...
> mir reichen auch immer schon 3-5 schöne Dorsche, mit Glück etwas silber und ein schönen Tag auf der Ostsee #6


 
...kann ich mich nur anschliessen.... mit der Zeit wird man hinsichtlich der Fangmenge auch etwas entspannter....
aber schmecken tun sie alle gut ob Dorsche,Forellen oder sonst das ganze Zeugs.|rolleyes 
Wenn ich aber ehrlich bin, reizt mich persönlich der Großdorsch aus anglerischer Sicht nicht mehr, da zudem die Verwertbarkeit in der Küche zu wünschen lässt.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

jo ich denke auch,dass das einerseits Traumtage sind.Ausserdem kommt ja wie gesagt dazu, dass die Kleinboote im Flachwasser besser sind.|wavey:

und ausserdem ist es genauso richtig, dass im Winter eher auf Klasse statt auf Masse gefischt wird und man schon einiges Können muss um dann doch erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## Maddin21 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Da kann ich mich nur "Joschitier" anschließen zu den Profis.
War im Sommer auch mehrmals draußen, meistens mit der Einigkeit und konnte immer 4 -9 Dorsche fangen, obwohl in den Tagen nicht viel luief, hatte also echt Glück, aber da war auch immer einer dabei, der meist über 10 Dorsche hatte und meinte immer noch, wie schlecht das sei. Denke es kommt auch viel auf Technik und Gefühl an (natürlich auch nicht immer), und dann ist eigentlich immer der ein oder andere Dorsch drin.


----------



## Maddin21 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

@Joschitier:
Glückwunsch zu dem prächtigen Dorsch


----------



## AndreL (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Also ehrlich gesagt kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Sicher wird jemand der das Pilken gut beherrscht immer mehr fangen als jemand der nicht so richtig einen Plan hat. Das merke ich immer wenn jemand mal mit mir mitkommt der nicht oder nur selten gepilkt hat, normalerweise fange ich nahezu das doppelte wie die meisten meiner unerfahrenen Begleiter. 
Das ist aber garnicht der Punkt den ich meine. Diese Tatsache spielt keine Rolle in Bezug darauf ob du nun mit einem Kutter fährst oder mit einem Kleinboot, das ist in beiden Fällen gleich.
Es klingt eher so als wenn die Kutter wirklich absichtlich Gebiete mit wenig Fisch anfahren nur um den einen oder anderen LAICHDORSCH zu erlegen#d  und dafür habe ich nahezu kein Verständniss. Es gab Jahre da fuhren die Kutterkapitäne die selben Gewässerabschnitte an wie wir und haben auch genauso gut gefangen. Aber offenbar ist es tatsächlich so das die Angler lieber einen Laichdorsch fangen als 10 "normale" und ich bin mir sicher, das ich mindestens genausoviel Filet aus meinen Tagesfängen bekommen habe als jemand auf dem Kutter der 2 10kg Fische gefangen hat. Aus Norwegen hätte ich zumindest am Dienstag nicht ausreisen dürfen ohne kräftig zu zahlen.

P.S.
Meinermeinung nach ist es im Winter deutlich einfacher einen Dorsch zu pilken als in den anderen Monaten, er muß nur da sein!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

zum 1.den kutter kapitänen ist es egal ob du was fängst.zum kleinboot ,du bist flexiebler und kannst reagieren weil du willst fische fangen.in LL gibt es ein kapitän der angelt selber mit wenn der kein fisch fängt wird sofort der platz gewechselt,oder er hat seine dorsche dann ist auch fisch da den mußt du nur fangen.mfg.ps siehe meine berichte


----------



## Dakota (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

*Dem Kutterkapitän ist es egal ob Du was fängst?* Na klar, die wollen ja auch nicht, das zahlende Gäste wiederkommen!!
Wer braucht schon Geld zum leben??
Bevor man solche Sätze ins Board schreibt, sollte man doch vorher das Hirn einschalten!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

ich war 12 jahre im verein berliner meeresangler was meinst du warum ich mir ein eigenes boot gekauft habe aus langerweile oder was und ICH HABE NOCH KEINEN MIT GEHIRNEINSCHALTEN BELEIDIGT.trotzdem mfg.


----------



## Macker (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

@esox02 Ich habe auch meinen kleinen Kutter trotzdem fahre ich mit dem ein oder anderen Angelkutter.
Wenn ich von Laboe fahre bräuchte ich blos die 4km bis nach Marina Wentorf fahren un in meinen Kutter zu steigen .Aber das mache ich nicht weil ich lieber mit einem Captain fahre dem egal ist ob ich fange oder nicht.
Also habe Ich probleme mit meinem Gehirn,vorrausgesetzt deine Angaben zu deinem Gehirn Stimmen.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Tyron (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

@ esox: Dakota hat meiner Meinung nach recht mit seiner Aussage, dass es den Kutterkapitänen NICHT egal sein kann und darf, ob die zahlenden Kunden (sind immer noch die Angler!!!) etwas fangen oder nicht! Fänge gegen null = immer weniger werdende Angler! Und diese Aussage ist einfach Fakt!

@ AndreL: Nochmal n digges Petri zu deinem überduchschnittlich guten Fängen!
Vll hab ich mir nicht alles astrein durchgelesen, aber trotzdem nochmal 2 Fragen an dich:

Von wo aus wart ihr draußen (also geslippt oder nen lüdden Kahn geschartert?
Habt ihr alles gepilkt oder auch geschleppt?



P.S.: Männers, lasst das hier nicht wieder ausarten, es soll weder wieder konkret um Laichdorsche gehen, sondern einfach nur darum, ob die Unterschiede der Fänge zw. Kudder und Lüttboot so groß sind.
Beleidigungen helfen da nicht weiter!


----------



## SteinbitIII (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Tach allerseits!!!
Also, ganz nachvollziehen kann ich es auch nicht, wenn ich lese, daß z.B zwölf Mann aufn Kutter 6 Dorsche fangen:c ......
Klar, es gibt bessere und schlechtere Tage, nur spielt die Qualität des Angelns "gerade aufn Kutter" auch ne gewichtige Rolle.
Wer den ganzen Tag z.B mit nen grünen 100Gramm Pilker angelt, sollte in Zukunft mal Farben,Größen wechseln, es ist halt nicht mehr so leicht wie z.B vor 10Jahren, Dorsche zu fangen, darum muss man auch viel mehr experimentieren, um an Fisch zu kommen.

Ich habe es auch schon live mitbekommen, daß Kutterkapitäne gezielt, gerade in dieser Zeit auf Dickdorsch gehen, da ist es wohl vorprogrammiert, daß keine Massenfänge drinnen sind, und wenn man dann noch einen schlechten Tag erwischt, wo zig Trawler, Stellnetzfischer usw. unterwegs sind, wirds schwierig, für Kapitän und Angler...

Ich selber habe das Gefühl, daß es mit den Dorsch wieder besser wird, bitte jetzt nicht übel nehmen aber 2006 war von den Fangergebnissen echt super, und 2007 schließt sich nahtlos an die Ergebnisse an. Gibt sicherlich auch traurige Reviere mittlerweile aber die kennt man und meidet sie!
Gruß,Steinbit!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

danke für die nächste beleidigung!!!warum ist denn der kutter in dänemark über 2 jahre im voraus ausgebucht???wahrscheinlich weil er nichts fängt!!!!und warum kann ich in wmd in der woche reichlich kutter mieten ?weil alle plätze ausgebucht sind?ich habe es doch selbst erlebt und da kann mir keiner was erzählen ich habe auch schon funksprüche gehört wo sich die kutterkapitäne über uns angler außgelassen haben.sicher es gibt auch solche die sich mühe geben aber die habe ich auf meinen fahrten leider nicht kennen gelernt.(doch einen)darf leider keine schleichwerbung machen kann den aber empfehlen!!!per pn


----------



## SteinbitIII (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



esox02 schrieb:


> danke für die nächste beleidigung!!!warum ist denn der kutter in dänemark über 2 jahre im voraus ausgebucht???wahrscheinlich weil er nichts fängt!!!!und warum kann ich in wmd in der woche reichlich kutter mieten ?weil alle plätze ausgebucht sind?ich habe es doch selbst erlebt und da kann mir keiner was erzählen ich habe auch schon funksprüche gehört wo sich die kutterkapitäne über uns angler außgelassen haben.sicher es gibt auch solche die sich mühe geben aber die habe ich auf meinen fahrten leider nicht kennen gelernt.(doch einen)darf leider keine schleichwerbung machen kann den aber empfehlen!!!per pn


#d Wie jetzt Beleidigung???Verstehe ich nicht.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

siehe dakota und macker


----------



## Rainer 32 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Moin
Ein ganz gravierender Unterschied liegt schon in der Technik. Die eingangs erwähnten Fänge wurden, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, beim Schleppen gemacht. Nun kann man aber wirklich nicht das Schleppen vom Kleinboot mit dem Pilken vom großen Kutter vergleichen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß wenn sich ein Kutter in euer Erfolgsgebiet gelegt hätte deren Fänge nicht annähernd so gut gewesen wären wie eure. Ich denke, jahreszeitlich bedingt springen die Dorsche mal auf die eine mal auf die andere Methode besser an. Ihr habt wahrscheinlich eure Dorsche recht flach gefangen (deutlich unter 10m). Will ein Angelkutter in diesem Bereich Erfolg haben braucht er gute Angler an Bord, die nicht den ganzen Tag ihren Pilker im Kutterschatten baden.


----------



## SteinbitIII (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



esox02 schrieb:


> siehe dakota und macker


 
Und was hat das mit mir zu tun???

@Rainer32#6 so is es...


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

mit dir wohl nix Hauke ...


----------



## AndreL (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ein ganz gravierender Unterschied liegt schon in der Technik. Die eingangs erwähnten Fänge wurden, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, beim Schleppen gemacht. Nun kann man aber wirklich nicht das Schleppen vom Kleinboot mit dem Pilken vom großen Kutter vergleichen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß wenn sich ein Kutter in euer Erfolgsgebiet gelegt hätte deren Fänge nicht annähernd so gut gewesen wären wie eure. Ich denke, jahreszeitlich bedingt springen die Dorsche mal auf die eine mal auf die andere Methode besser an. Ihr habt wahrscheinlich eure Dorsche recht flach gefangen (deutlich unter 10m). Will ein Angelkutter in diesem Bereich Erfolg haben braucht er gute Angler an Bord, die nicht den ganzen Tag ihren Pilker im Kutterschatten baden.



Hi, richtig wir haben geschleppt, aber andere Boote die draußen wahren haben ausschließlich gepilkt und die Ergebnisse wahren nahezu gleich. Ergo kann ich sehr wohl vergleichen .
Zu deiner Theorie das die Kutter in dem Gebiet deutlich schlechter gefangen hätten.....
Es war im Winter 2003 als mehrere Angelkutter in dem selben Gebiet wie jetzt "zwischen" den Kleinkooten drifteten (bei etwa 8m) und die Jungs ähnlich gut gefangen haben wie wir. Das war in dem Jahr fast jedes WE so als wir loswahren.
Allerdings hast du mit der Kutterschattengeschichte vermutlich recht das das manchmal ein Problem ist.


----------



## SteinbitIII (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Dann ist ja gut Jörg , manche hier im Board fühlen sich echt wegen jedem Sch... angegriffen, als wenn Sie keine anderen Probleme haben#c ....


----------



## AndreL (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



Tyron schrieb:


> @ AndreL: Nochmal n digges Petri zu deinem überduchschnittlich guten Fängen!
> Vll hab ich mir nicht alles astrein durchgelesen, aber trotzdem nochmal 2 Fragen an dich:
> 
> Von wo aus wart ihr draußen (also geslippt oder nen lüdden Kahn geschartert?



Wir wahren vor Hohenfelde unterwegs und haben mein Boot geslippt.




Tyron schrieb:


> Habt ihr alles gepilkt oder auch geschleppt?



Am Sonntag haben wir überwiegend gepilkt, und am Dienstag überwiegend geschleppt.
Das schien aber völlig egal gewesen zu sein, da andere Boote am Dienstag beim Pilken gleich gut gefangen haben






Tyron schrieb:


> P.S.: Männers, lasst das hier nicht wieder ausarten, es soll weder wieder konkret um Laichdorsche gehen, sondern einfach nur darum, ob die Unterschiede der Fänge zw. Kudder und Lüttboot so groß sind.
> Beleidigungen helfen da nicht weiter!


Da stimme ich 100%ig zu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mit dir wohl nix Hauke ...


richtig!dein beitrag hauke war schneller,und jörg hat es sehr schnell erkannt#6


----------



## Joschitier (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Wenn ein großer Kutter ins Flachwasser geht, dann müssen die Angler weitwerfen können und leicht angeln, dass liegt nicht jedem. Gerade Anfänger werden im Flachwasser auf einem Kutter nicht glücklich (in der Regel). Das liegt an der Tiefe des Wassers (10m und weniger) und dem Tiefgang des Kutters, der die Fische verscheucht.

Im Flachwasser sind also kleine Boote und Schleppangler bestimmt im Vorteil, wenn man nicht weitwerfen kann. 

Momentan fahren die Kutter aber definitiv in die Laichreviere, die im Tiefen von 20-30m liegen, um natürlich den Dicksten zu fangen - Das liegt aber an den Kunden, die halt den dicksten Dosch des Lebens fangen möchten. Bitte lasst uns keine Diskussion über das Laichdorschangeln starten, denn dazu muss man die Faktoren Schleppnetzangelei und Trawler mit einbeziehen, die Tonnenweise untermaßige Fische killen und wieder ins Meer schmeissen.

Wie ich es bereits erwähnte, kommt vieles von dem Empfinden des einzelnen an. Bei mir werden die Fänge auch von Jahr zu Jahr besser, was aber auch an meinem persönlichem Fortschritt liegen kann.

Im Endeffekt können dir die Frage nach den unterschiedlichen Fängen nur die "alten Seebären" beantworten, die die Entwicklung über Jahrzente kennen und selbst auch leidenschaftliche Angler sind, wie z.B. der Kapitän der MS Forelle - Bernhard, der hier übrigens auch im Forum herumschippert!

Gruß Joschitier


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut Jörg , manche hier im Board fühlen sich echt wegen jedem Sch... angegriffen, als wenn Sie keine anderen Probleme haben#c ....


man sollte doch höflich miteinander umgehen oder was würdest du sagen wenn ich behaupten würde du hast kein gehirn bzw erst einschalten??


----------



## SteinbitIII (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



esox02 schrieb:


> richtig!dein beitrag hauke war schneller,und jörg hat es sehr schnell erkannt#6


 
So schnell gibs Missverständnisse....;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



esox02 schrieb:


> siehe dakota und macker



Moin esox,
als Beleidigung möchte ich die Postings auch nicht werten denn deine Aussage das es Kutterkapitänen egal ist ob die Angler was fangen ist schon eine schlimme unterstellung an ALLE Kuterkapitäne.
Besser ist es immer wenn man seinen Text noch mal liest bevor man den senden Butten drückt.

@ alle, bitte wart einen anständigen Ton. Keinem ist geholfen wenn die Mods laufend Themen schließen müssen.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

ich guck dieses WE mal wieder was so geht vom Kleinboot ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



Joschitier schrieb:


> Wenn ein großer Kutter ins Flachwasser geht, dann müssen die Angler weitwerfen können und leicht angeln, dass liegt nicht jedem. Gerade Anfänger werden im Flachwasser auf einem Kutter nicht glücklich (in der Regel). Das liegt an der Tiefe des Wassers (10m und weniger) und dem Tiefgang des Kutters, der die Fische verscheucht.
> 
> Im Flachwasser sind also kleine Boote und Schleppangler bestimmt im Vorteil, wenn man nicht weitwerfen kann.
> 
> ...


ich habe es erlebt als die angler unruhig wurden durch das viele hin und herfahren vom kapitän erst raus dann unter land dann wieder raus,plötzlich fuhr der kpt.an eine stelle die sehr schwer zu beangeln war wegen der drift.er legte den rückwärtsgang ein und hielt den kahn über der stelle worauf jeder seine 3-4 dorsche fing und dann tutete er ab und da soll mir jemand sagen sie wissen nicht was sie tun#c ;+ps aufgrund meines alters und 30 jahre erfahrung im angeln bin ich wohl in der lage mir ein urteil zu erlauben über das wie und was und ab und zu fange ich auch ein par fische.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich guck dieses WE mal wieder was so geht vom Kleinboot ...


es soll aber sehr windig werden.


----------



## melmac (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Mir ist es leider auch schon oft passiert, dass den ganzen Tag wenig lief auf dem Kutter und dann gute Driften abgebrochen oder nicht wiederholt wurden. Ist schon zum Haare-Raufen, es gibt aber dennoch große Unterschiede bei den Kuttern und eine pauschale Verurteilung kommt einer Diffamierung gleich. 

Als Angler auf dem Kleinboot liegen alle Entscheidungen in DEINER Hand, man kann schnell und flexibel auf alle Situationen reagieren und muss nicht auf die Belange von weiteren 20-30 Leuten Rücksicht nehmen.

Andererseits habe ich auf dem Kutter auch viele schöne Sachen erlebt, die ich nicht missen möchte.
Und das eine oder andere kann man auch mal vom Kollegen lernen...

Gruß an @lle......melmac


----------



## Maddin21 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

@AndreL

da kann ich auch nichts gegen sagen. Das mit den Laichdorsch ist ja sowieso ein heikles Thema.
denke natürlich auch, dass man mit dem Kleinboot wesentlich flexibler ist, als auf nen Kutter. Wenn man sich aber nicht an der Küste auskennt, so glaube ich, hat man auch vom Kleinboot nicht die besseren Chancen,da braucht man schon Ortskunde. Da ich diese nicht habe muss ich immer auf Kutter zurückgreifen, mit denen ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und von denen gibt es schon den einen oder anderen.


----------



## Joschitier (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



esox02 schrieb:


> ich habe es erlebt als die angler unruhig wurden durch das viele hin und herfahren vom kapitän erst raus dann unter land dann wieder raus,plötzlich fuhr der kpt.an eine stelle die sehr schwer zu beangeln war wegen der drift.er legte den rückwärtsgang ein und hielt den kahn über der stelle worauf jeder seine 3-4 dorsche fing und dann tutete er ab und da soll mir jemand sagen sie wissen nicht was sie tun#c



Auf einem Kutter, auf dem ich die Besatzung sehr schätze, ist mir ähnliches auch schon vorgekommen. Ich kann mir soetwas nur erklären, dass der Kapitän bei soeinem Verhalten an den nächsten Tag denkt. Die Kapitäne haben den härtesten Job an Bord. Sie müssen nicht an einem Tag gute Fischgründe ansteuern, sondern jeden Tag den Fisch finden.

Weiterhin können die Kapitäne nicht immer direkt zu den Fangstellen fahren, weil andere Kapitäne immer nur hinterher fahren und dann abstauben. Mir ist es lieber, der Kapitän steuert erstmal einen kleinen Schwarm an, wartet bis sich der letzte hinterherfahrende Kutter mangels Fisch verabschiedet und fährt dann weiter zu den richtigen Schwärmen. 

Es gibt Kutter, die kann ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen weiterempfehlen, und andere, da setze ich kein Fuß mehr an Bord, nicht mal, wenn man mir dafür Geld bieten würde. So ist das nunmal leider. Die Kutter unterliegen einem Wettbewerb, die Kleinbootangler nicht. Wer nicht zufrieden auf einem Kutter ist, der muss wohl leider einen Motorbootführerschein machen.

Ich möchte die Kutterkapitäne nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber man kann sie nunmal nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Am besten ist eh, wenn man ausserhalb der Saison auf einen Kutter geht und unter der Woche! Am Wochenende und an Feiertagen ist es nunmal leider meistens Massenabfertigung. Mit 50 Mann an Bord kann man meistens auch nur beschräkt so angeln wie man es gerne hätte. Mit 15-20 Mann sieht die Drift meistens ganz anders aus!

Nur als Beispiel für das angesprochene Drama:
Vor einem Jahr waren wir auch 3 Tage draussen und haben "Naja" gefangen. Am 4. Tag waren dann nur 6 Angler an Bord und wir haben alle doppelt gezahlt, damit der Kapitän rausfährt. Ergebnis: Kein Angler hatte weniger als 35 Dorsche über 55 cm Länge. Solche Tage sind Sternstunden und nicht die Regel!!!


----------



## AndreL (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



Maddin21 schrieb:


> @AndreL
> 
> da kann ich auch nichts gegen sagen. Das mit den Laichdorsch ist ja sowieso ein heikles Thema.
> denke natürlich auch, dass man mit dem Kleinboot wesentlich flexibler ist, als auf nen Kutter. Wenn man sich aber nicht an der Küste auskennt, so glaube ich, hat man auch vom Kleinboot nicht die besseren Chancen,da braucht man schon Ortskunde. Da ich diese nicht habe muss ich immer auf Kutter zurückgreifen, mit denen ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und von denen gibt es schon den einen oder anderen.



Das Laichdorschthema mal beiseite, ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das es so ist das die Jungs auf dem Kutter lieber nichts fangen mit der Aussicht auf einen grossen Fisch als lieber mehrere schöne Fische in etwa 50-70cm. Ist das wirklich so?

Ich selber habe früher (das letzte mal vor etwa 10 Jahren) oft vom Kutter geangelt. mich hat es immer genervt wenn teilweise über wochen nichts oder nur wenig an Bord kam dafür aber der ein oder andere Große. Klar hab auch ich mich gefreut "mal" einen großen zu erwischen, aber lieber währe mir gewesen dafür etwas mehr kleinere zu fangen.

Zum Kleinbootangeln grundsätzlich.
Als ich damit anfing gab es noch lange nicht so viele Leute wie Heute die das gemacht haben. Und ich/wir haben von anfang an Fische gefangen. uch als wir noch "plahnlos" duchs Ostseewasser fuhren. Sicher wurden die Fänge immer besser und konstanter, aber so richtig viel Ortskenntniss brauchst du eigendlich nicht, vorallem weil heute IMMER irgendwelche Boote draußen sind denen man notfalls folgen kann.

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich das es heute immernoch so ist wie früher als ich noch mit dem Kutter fuhr. Ich unterstelle mal ganz frech das es wirklich (sagen wir mal ganz vorsichtig) "einige" Kutterkapitäne gibt die mehr Interesse haben Bier und Essen zu verkaufen als ihre Kunden kontinuirlich an den Fisch zu bringen. Denn ein Angler der Fische fängt trinkt und isst nicht .
Ich bin auf der Sirius (vor vielen Jahren) mal richtig fies ausgezählt worden als ich mich erdreistete während der Mittagspause über "Fischleerem" Wasser weiterzuangeln und auchnoch einen Dorsch vonetwas über 5Kg zu fangen. Das hat natürlich zu einem "Gewinneinbruch" bezüglich des "Mittagsverzehrs" geführt.......
Das war damals der Tropfen der das Fass endgültig überlaufen ließ und mich zum Kleinbootangler machte.......


----------



## Maddin21 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Na ja, du magst sicherlich in einigen Punkten Recht haben, aber wie gesagt: Ich bin mit ein paar Kutter immer noch sehr zufrieden und ich bin mit vielen gefahren und auch mehrfach gefahren. Wenn das stimmt was du sagst, ist das natürlich nicht wirklich toll, aber ich kann nicht alles davon bestätigen, was hoffentlch auch so bleibt (denn ich habe jedesmal ne anfahrt von über 500km und das ist nicht ohne nur fürs geliebte Dorschangeln!).


----------



## Tyron (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

@ AndreL:

Danke Kollege, dass du meine zwei Fragen so zügig beantwortet hast. Wenn du mal wieder loswillst, und nochmal nen Platz frei hast, dann würd ich mich notdürftig zur Verfügung stellen  
Leos in gewissen Größen sind einfach was herrliches 






Jungs, führt eure Missverständniss- und Beleidigungsdiskussionen doch per PN aus, dieser Trööt ist schon wieder überhäuft mit Off-Topic-Posts!!
Und Meeresangler-Schwerin hat ja auch schon die passenden Worte gefunden!


----------



## Joschitier (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Das was AndreL schildert trifft bei einigen Kuttern zu - besonders , wenn viele Leute an Bord sind.

An solchen Tagen freue ich mich immer richtig auf das Mittagessen, weil ich die Drift fast immer für mich alleine habe und meistens der Fisch dann meinen Pilker findet 

Was meint ihr, wie schnell einige ihr Mittagessen stehen lassen, wenn da draussen aufeinmal 4-5 schöne Dorsche an Deck kommen und alle 3-4 Minuten einer nach einem Gaf schreit :l I love this. 

Achso essen und trinken kann ich auch zuhause, dazu brauch ich kein Boot. Besonders nerven mich an Bord immer die Vollaloholiker, die nur "trinken" - nichts fangen und dann irgendwann über den Kapitän meckern. Da habe ich schon öfter an einen Motorbootführerschein gedacht.


Wir kommen vom Thema ab |wavey:


----------



## Joschitier (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



Maddin21 schrieb:


> ...was hoffentlch auch so bleibt (denn ich habe jedesmal ne anfahrt von über 500km und das ist nicht ohne nur fürs geliebte Dorschangeln!).



Ich fahre immer 650km für den Fisch und wurde teilweise von Kuttern enttäuscht und bei manchen, wo ich jetzt Stammkunde bin wurden meine Erwartungen übertroffen!


----------



## AndreL (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



Maddin21 schrieb:


> Na ja, du magst sicherlich in einigen Punkten Recht haben, aber wie gesagt: Ich bin mit ein paar Kutter immer noch sehr zufrieden und ich bin mit vielen gefahren und auch mehrfach gefahren. Wenn das stimmt was du sagst, ist das natürlich nicht wirklich toll, aber ich kann nicht alles davon bestätigen, was hoffentlch auch so bleibt (denn ich habe jedesmal ne anfahrt von über 500km und das ist nicht ohne nur fürs geliebte Dorschangeln!).



Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich WEIß das es durchaus gute Kapitäne giebt!#h 
Ich hatte nur das Pech das sich auch die "guten" die ich von früher kannte irgendwann als Blender rausstellten.
Aber das ist ja auch schon lange her und seid dem hat sich vieles geändert.


----------



## beschu (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

da ih auch vom Fach bin,möchte ich versuchen,ein paar Antworten auf einige oft auftauchende Fragenzu geben.1. nicht jeder fährt die Doeschlaichgründe an;viele Angler wollen das auch garnicht.2.wenn ein Kapitän angeblich hin-und herfährt kann es auch sein,das er den Fisch gerade sucht?man kann natürlich auch ohne Anzeigen angeln,vielleicht kommt auch der eine oder andere Fisch raus aber besser angelt es sich doch auf eine vernünftige Anzeige.3.der Dorsch hat zwar keine Füsse,dafür aber Flossen und die gebraucht er oft auch(gerade im Flachwasser(siehe Scheuchwirkung))d.h.neu aufdampfen,neusuchen+neu finden.Auch die Driftstärke spielt eine Rolle.Unter Wasser giebt es keine eingezäunten Wiesen,der Fisch muss jeden Tag neu gefunden werden,man kann eigentlich nur von der Grundrichtung ausgehen.Es gibt noch etliche andere Dinge zu beachten.Ich glaube kaum, das ein Kapitän eines Kutter'ses vordergründig auf den Getränkeumsatz abgesehen hat;ohne Fangerfolg gräbt er sich doch selbst das Wasser ab.  beschu


----------



## der Berufsfischer (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



Joschitier schrieb:


> Schleppnetzangelei


was ist das bitte???


----------



## pelagus (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Wir haben ein sogenanntes Kleinboot von 3,85m Länge mit 9 PS und angeln in der Kieler Förde und und ein kleines Stück davor.
Es gibt Tage mit nichts und es gibt Tage, da müssen wir aufhören(ca 30 Dorsch Schnitt 50-60 cm)denn wir wollen nur fangen, was wir auch essen können(incl. Familienangehöriger)
Oft haben wir bessere Fänge wie die Forelle, die immer an uns vorbeidüst.
Ich habe auch keine Lust, morgens um 3 Uhr aufzustehen, falls wir frühangeln ist das so gegen 6:30 Uhr.
Es gibt für beide Arten zu angeln pro und kontra, für uns als Camper an der Förde lohnt ein eigenes Boot auf jeden FAll.
PS: Habe als Frau meinen Schein erst vor ca 15 Monaten mit Eurer Unterstützung gut geschafft!
Gruß pelagus


----------



## pelagus (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Vergaß zu fragen, mit was Ihr vom Boot in der Ostsee angelt, Pilker (Farbe) Gummi oder???????
Bin selbst noch in der Erprobungsphase, hatte leider mit Gummi noch keine wirklichen Erfolge.
pelagus

Wie bekomme ich ein Bild eingefügt?????


----------



## pelagus (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

:vik: 13 kg Dorschfilet insgesamt! Reicht für den Winter bestimmt. Das war ein Fang an einem Tag (es zog gerade Gewitter auf, sind aber noch rechtzeitig wieder an Land gegangen, mußten das Filetieren zwischdurch wegen Regengüssen unterbrechen)
pelagus


----------



## pelagus (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Anbei unser kleines Angelboot Pelagus, mit dem wir sehr erfolgreich angeln!


#6


----------



## AndreL (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



pelagus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 56828
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
mal eine Frage,
wo in kiel ist das wo ihr euer Boot reinbringt?
Gegenüber vom friedrichsorter Leuchtturm?


----------



## pelagus (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Hi,
Yes, da hast Du richtig geraten, genau gegenüber dem Leuchtturm.
Gruß pelagus


----------



## fischer696 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

in Jägersberg?


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

mhm .... da habt ihr mir also alles weggefangen ... |uhoh:  :m
gestern gabs da nix zu holen #c
bin von Kitzeberg gekommen, aber da auf der Ecke waren jedenfalls ein paar vielversprechende Echos zu sehen ...


----------



## Pfeffersack (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hätte mal eine grundsätzliche Frage. Wie steigt man am besten beim Kleinbootangeln ein? Vor allem wüsste ich gerne, wie ihr gute Plätze ausmacht (klar, Erfahrung, aber die hab ich ja nunmal noch nicht). Seekarten, anderen nachfahren (was ja eigentlich nicht nett ist...). Meinerseits bekanntes Revier ist Fehmarn (vom Segeln her).

Gruss,
Pfeffersack


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



Pfeffersack schrieb:


> Erfahrung, Seekarten


 
So ist es!
Von 0 auf 100 klappt meist nicht.
Schau dir das Gebiet auf der Seekarte an, suche Platoues(ist das richtig geschrieben?) und Löcher die eingezeichnet sind, vieleicht auch Wracks.
Immer schön an den Kanten der Untiefen Fischen#6


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

außerdem da angeln wo viel steine oder unreiner grund in seekarten eingezeichnet sind.#6


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



Pfeffersack schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich hätte mal eine grundsätzliche Frage. Wie steigt man am besten beim Kleinbootangeln ein? Vor allem wüsste ich gerne, wie ihr gute Plätze ausmacht (klar, Erfahrung, aber die hab ich ja nunmal noch nicht). Seekarten, anderen nachfahren (was ja eigentlich nicht nett ist...). Meinerseits bekanntes Revier ist Fehmarn (vom Segeln her).
> 
> Gruss,
> Pfeffersack



- Seekarten 

- guggern in welcher Tiefe die Netze stehen .... die Berufsfischer sind meistens besser informiert

aber warum nicht nachfahren ? Also :
- Einfach am Steg einmal jemanden fragen ob mans darf.

- Oder sich mit mehreren verabreden und Kontakt per Handy/CB/UKW halten, wer den Dorsch findet gibt Alarm.

Uli


----------



## AndreL (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*



Pfeffersack schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich hätte mal eine grundsätzliche Frage. Wie steigt man am besten beim Kleinbootangeln ein? Vor allem wüsste ich gerne, wie ihr gute Plätze ausmacht (klar, Erfahrung, aber die hab ich ja nunmal noch nicht). Seekarten, anderen nachfahren (was ja eigentlich nicht nett ist...). Meinerseits bekanntes Revier ist Fehmarn (vom Segeln her).
> 
> Gruss,
> Pfeffersack


Also ganz zum Anfang haben wir sehr viel geschleppt damit wirst du zumindest immer irgendwo über Dorsche stolpern, wenn du sie hast kannst du auch gut pilken.. Damals gabs auch noch nicht so viele Boote denen mann nachfahren konnte, heute ist das aber auch nicht unbedingt die absolute Lösung, da viele genausowenig einen Plan haben was sie da machen wie ein Anfänger. Ist halt wie mit den Hünern, einer rennt vor alle anderen hinterher. Ich fahre schon lange nicht mehr los nur weil 3 Boote auf einem Platz dümpeln.


----------



## baltic25 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Massive Unterschiede der Fänge, Kutter/Kleinboot?*

Hallo @all

ich find auch das selbstfahrer wesentlich mehr fangen als die aufn Kuttrer.
Und ich finde auch das das Jahr 2006 das beste war was ich je erlebt habe.Man muß nur zur richtigen Zeit an der Richtigen Stelle sein..es ist wie immer im Leben...


----------

